

Why Windows 8 is Fundamentally Flawed - pyrmont
http://inqk.net/weblog/2011/719

======
jinushaun
I really don't buy the enterprise v consumer argument when large corporations
are buying iPhones and iPads en masse. The iPhone showed that bussinesses are
consumers too, so why persist this out-dated dichotomy?

~~~
Lennie
If you want to make a split, it would probably be touch and keyboard/mouse.

